# 10 days into RAW feeding...too soon for MIRACLES???



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

As I write this, my poor puppy is chewing herself on her hindquarters and scratching with her feet. She nibbles at herself as though she is biting fleas until her fur is gone.
I finally began following the raw feeding instructions to the letter and her poo is good as has been described. She is taking to eating a chicken back in about 15 minutes - far faster than my earlier post of 45 minutes.
Improvements I have noticed: her eyes have just the slighest matter in them in the morning. She is not itching at her underside as much and has moved to the hindquarters - so fur is beginning to grow back on the belly.
Here's what I'm giving her: Temeril P - from the vet - it doesn't seem to be helping anymore.
Bathing her in herbal dog shampoo that I've added neem oil to - once/week.
No other supplements or remedies.

After reading a post on this site - I have become convinced that she is having a reaction to vaccines. It seems that's when her troubles started. She had the combo doses along with rabies and bordatella on the same day and 3 weeks apart.
She is due for one more round and I am NOT taking her.

Is there anything else I can do - besides raw diet? Does anyone have other suggestions?
I was hoping for miracles by now...
thanks for looking


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Patience.

It will come with time. Are you just feeding her chicken for now? Stick with chicken for a while and slowly try something else. Raw isn't a miracle diet and won't cure everything overnight. It sometimes takes several months to clear things up and even from there you may have to do some tweaking with things such as vaccines & such. 

Does she seem to be itchy after she eats or is it after she's come in from outside?Have you noticed a pattern with that?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, it's a little too early for miracles!

It seems like you are already seeing an improvement, although it may not seem like it.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Patience.
> 
> It will come with time. Are you just feeding her chicken for now? Stick with chicken for a while and slowly try something else. Raw isn't a miracle diet and won't cure everything overnight. It sometimes takes several months to clear things up and even from there you may have to do some tweaking with things such as vaccines & such.
> 
> Does she seem to be itchy after she eats or is it after she's come in from outside?Have you noticed a pattern with that?


Yes, just chicken backs for now, with the occaisional wing added. And you know, I have not really observed a pattern, but I will be on the watch for that.
I will add that she got into the dry cat kibble at my mother's this weekend - and she seems MUCH worse today. The underarms are now scratched raw - and they had been healing so well. She didn't eat much before I got to her - but there is a noticable difference in her skin today. UGH - I feel like we are 2 steps back!

Thanks for the words of encouragement ...


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

It seems like you are already seeing an improvement, although it may not seem like it.[/QUOTE]

True - I suppose any improvement should be a good sign... Thank you.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It takes a while to see big results. You are on the right track. I saw a lot of changes after 6 to 8 weeks. Coat changes took even longer as I have long coated dogs.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Liz.
Thinking about when all this started - 
We got her out of a litter, just under 3 months. I was told she was eating puppy chow. I never saw the mother. The first night I brought her home, I noticed she was scratching. But there were no obvious signs of skin problems. She looked very healthy - the biggest of the litter. The scratching continued. We had her 3 days before I got her to the vet. She had ear infections, round worms, and a few fleas. 
She got her first round of shots, plus bordetella and flea treatment.
I wonder if she still had immunities from her mother. Then things got worse from the vaccines??? 
again, just thinking...
thanks


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

How long ago did she get last her shots? Combo doses, bordatella, flea meds, AND rabies altogether, is very taxing on the poor little puppies. How about adding some salmon oil, or cutting back on the bathing? Her getting into the cat kibble...well, things like that happen unfortunately. But keep up with the raw, hopefully in another 2-3 weeks you might notice changes. I know it's hard, but give it more time. Raw works miracles, but not overnight :frown:


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> How long ago did she get last her shots? Combo doses, bordatella, flea meds, AND rabies altogether, is very taxing on the poor little puppies. How about adding some salmon oil, or cutting back on the bathing? Her getting into the cat kibble...well, things like that happen unfortunately. But keep up with the raw, hopefully in another 2-3 weeks you might notice changes. I know it's hard, but give it more time. Raw works miracles, but not overnight :frown:


Her first set of shots was 2/17, second set 3/11 she also had an injection of Ivomec (flea preventative) at that time. I feel like an idiot for completely trusting the vet and not researching the vaccines.
She had DA2PLP which is 5 vaccines, plus the bordetella and the rabies... ugh. 

I'll hang in there with the raw and hope to see improvements as we go... thanks for weighing in.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Make sure she gets plenty of water and be sure none of the meat given is enhanced. I have a litter which I kept two pups out of. 5 are non vaccinated. We will do rabies because we have to later. The two pups that were vaccinated are all of sudden getting car sick and noise sensitive. They were excessively socialized as we have a bus ministry at church and all my pups took turns going on Saturday's and Sundays to meet the kids and ride on the busses. They all did well int he car and were not noise sensitive. We are a kinda of loud family. I have treatements on hand in case they contract something but my 5 year old non vaccinated collie never has been sick a day in her life. She goes everywhere with me and has been shown in obedience and herding trials. Youa re on the right track and good diet without extra grains and fillers will help her immune system and you will see a good change in her health. Good luck and glad to see you doing raw with your baby.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank Liz, your words of encouragement warm my heart. Your collie is a testament to how well they can live without vaccines. I was in a hurry to get my pup vaccinated because I wanted to start her in training classes and shot records were required. If I had it to do again - I would get rabies only at a later date. I have always been leary of vaccines - my indoor cats have never had them. So I don't know why I was so trusting this time. I do hope I see results from the raw feeding soon - I feel like I'm at my wit's end!

One question: by enhanced meat - what exactly do you mean? Thanks.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Kimber said:


> One question: by enhanced meat - what exactly do you mean? Thanks.


Enhanced usually means that the meat has been soaked in a salt solution. It is actually a lot more common than you would think, so you need to check all labels.

Meat is enhanced for a few reasons.

1) it makes the meat heavier since it has absorbed much of the salt solution. Then the store can sell it for a higher price. Unfortunately, the weight you are paying for is not all meat-weight.
2) Soaking meat in a salt solution is also called brining. There's a bunch of science involved, but basically, it helps the meat retain moisture.
3) Anytime you add salt, you add flavor. Factory farmed meat has very little flavor. Put it in a brine, and voila! Tastes like chicken

All in all, I think its a sneaky practice.:suspicious: But it has become pretty commonplace.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Kimber said:


> Her first set of shots was 2/17, second set 3/11 she also had an injection of Ivomec (flea preventative) at that time. I feel like an idiot for completely trusting the vet and not researching the vaccines.
> She had DA2PLP which is 5 vaccines, plus the bordetella and the rabies... ugh.
> 
> I'll hang in there with the raw and hope to see improvements as we go... thanks for weighing in.


I know exactly where you are coming from...my puppy was bombarded with shots in the beginning (he got 4 rounds of DAPP within a 2 month period) and I didn't know any better. You know better now though, so that is what counts.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

wow! I had no idea....
I just picked up chicken quarters at Kroger today... hmmm.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Kimber - I can't speak to this personally but someone on another forum was having the same kind of trouble and beneficial clay was recommended to help absorb and remove toxins from the body. If you're interested in looking into this I can try to find the exact product name.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kimber said:


> wow! I had no idea....
> I just picked up chicken quarters at Kroger today... hmmm.


We buy alot of our groceries at Kroger, I checked and all the chicken I picked up had salt content in it. I didn't know that before - but when I look at the chicken I get from the place that sells chickens specifically for pet food, there is a HUGE difference in the texture, look etc of the chicken.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> We buy alot of our groceries at Kroger, I checked and all the chicken I picked up had salt content in it. I didn't know that before - but when I look at the chicken I get from the place that sells chickens specifically for pet food, there is a HUGE difference in the texture, look etc of the chicken.


How do you know if it has salt content or not? Do you just have to ask? Now I'm wondering if I should not give her the quarters I bought at Kroger...??

And GSlave - thank you - I think I will just try to be patient and let the raw do it's stuff - I'm giving myself another 6 weeks before I look for improvements - based on what I've learned here.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

schtuffy - did you notice any adverse reactions from your pup?
thanks...


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

G_slave01 said:


> Hi Kimber - I can't speak to this personally but someone on another forum was having the same kind of trouble and beneficial clay was recommended to help absorb and remove toxins from the body. If you're interested in looking into this I can try to find the exact product name.


montmorillonite clay

We've been on raw for 2 1/2 weeks. I have only noticed slight improvements. With any change of diet where you're trying to get results it usually takes 6+ weeks to see any difference.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kimber said:


> How do you know if it has salt content or not? Do you just have to ask? Now I'm wondering if I should not give her the quarters I bought at Kroger...??
> 
> And GSlave - thank you - I think I will just try to be patient and let the raw do it's stuff - I'm giving myself another 6 weeks before I look for improvements - based on what I've learned here.


The packaged chicken actually has the little label with the contents in it, look on the back of the package - it will tell you how much sodium.

I think alot of people feed that chicken, I have fed it to my dogs, I think some do and some don't.

Edited to add: I think they also say something on the front, like it has chicken broth


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

maplewood said:


> montmorillonite clay
> 
> We've been on raw for 2 1/2 weeks. I have only noticed slight improvements. With any change of diet where you're trying to get results it usually takes 6+ weeks to see any difference.


Ugh - agony! Were you having scratching issues as well?


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> The packaged chicken actually has the little label with the contents in it, look on the back of the package - it will tell you how much sodium.
> 
> I think alot of people feed that chicken, I have fed it to my dogs, I think some do and some don't.
> 
> Edited to add: I think they also say something on the front, like it has chicken broth


I've never noticed - thank you.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Kimber said:


> Ugh - agony! Were you having scratching issues as well?


Yes!! My GSD is scratching a little bit less and our big guy isn't shaking his head as much. However I don't expect these issues to disapear over night...


----------



## Saddened (Apr 26, 2011)

I am new to the site, but I have a Yellow Lab and we found out she has severe inhalant allergies. She to was scratching herself crazy, we always have fed her grain free dog food and good quality food, and nothing seemed to help. We just had her tested and she seems to be allergic to pretty much everything outside and inside. We are now giving her allergy shots! Pray your dog doesn't have allergies. Such a cute puppy!


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Saddened said:


> I am new to the site, but I have a Yellow Lab and we found out she has severe inhalant allergies. She to was scratching herself crazy, we always have fed her grain free dog food and good quality food, and nothing seemed to help. We just had her tested and she seems to be allergic to pretty much everything outside and inside. We are now giving her allergy shots! Pray your dog doesn't have allergies. Such a cute puppy!


Believe me I am!! I am trying to avoid the animal dermatologist with a passion! I know once I get in there, they will find everything wrong...
After a suggestion from a post-er here - I am going back to considering mange - yuk! One of my vet's early suspicions...


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Maplewood: so true... thanks


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kimber said:


> Believe me I am!! I am trying to avoid the animal dermatologist with a passion! I know once I get in there, they will find everything wrong...
> After a suggestion from a post-er here - I am going back to considering mange - yuk! One of my vet's early suspicions...


I would rather have a dog with mange than skin allergies - if it's caught soon enough, you can get rid of it without much problem. It seems allergies just go on forever.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Kimber said:


> I've never noticed - thank you.


If you accidentally do get some chicken with enhanced solutions don't fret you can soak it in water for a bit I usually break down the whole chickens and skin it and soak it, my boy has had some itching and hair discoloration and i'm taking all the precautions etc I usually soak it for about 15min in cool water to leech out some of the stuff in it.


----------

